# Downgrading install via SSH



## Amaunet (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, my problem is I have 8.1 installed on a dedicated server, I have full access, but the software I wish to use wasn't built for 8.1, it was built for 7.0

Any possible way of downgrading it via SSH?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2010)

You should consider recompiling the kernel with support for FreeBSD 7 (it may already be in there) and installing misc/compat7x. This should enable you to run FreeBSD 7.x binaries.

Edit: this is in a GENERIC kernel:


```
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
```

So the port should be enough.


----------



## Amaunet (Oct 12, 2010)

When trying to install the port it came back with "Already installed error code.. stop" So I take it I have installed it already?
I had to re install all ports via ftp as they weren't already there (as in the entire dir didn't exist)... So I don't know if I've done it correctly


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know what you mean exactly (or how to 'reinstall ports via ftp'). The Handbook chapter on ports and packages should tell you how to get and use the ports tree (portsnap(8), ports(7)) and associated tools like pkg_info(1) to see what's already installed, plus tools like ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade to maintain/install/reinstall applications from ports.


----------

